# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit Warlock summon player into instance?

## HotelTrivago

I know this worked at some point in Vanilla. Does anyone know how to use this bug? 

Maybe it could work similar like this exploit: https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/wor...-of-level.html (Summon people to summon stone regardless of level.)

Would appreciate some help with this bug,

----------

